# Arthritis



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> http://www.caringmedical.com/proloth...-vs-cortisone/
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I hear..


Sure does work though. I had a shot in the top of my shoulder for bone to bone arthritis 3 years ago, and it hasn't hurt since.


----------



## Big Shoe

I normally bike ride every morning. And I thought that might be a problem on my recent trip. So, I had a bright idea to do a power walk down a steep hill to the the lake at my mothers place in Wisconsin. 

Oops, getting back up that hill put a real hurting on all the muscles around that knee. Really sucked the rest of the trip. :sad:

Been home since Tuesday. Back to normal. No hills in S. Florida. 

Time for breakfast and a bike ride.


----------



## Big Shoe

8 months............Stairs are getting slowly better...........Standing near top of ladders is a little risky............Uneven ground, little tough to keep balance still. Overall, seems to be an inch by inch recovery for me. 


Hit my all time high of 20,000 steps on my pedometer last Friday. Been doing 10,000 plus every day for a while now. 

I'm still giving that knee a good workout every day. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Big Shoe

9 months............Like somebody flipped a switch. :clap: Everything is so much easier. :thumbup:

I actually knelt on it the other day for a pain in the ass repair. inch:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Big Shoe said:


> I actually knelt on it the other day for a pain in the ass repair. inch:


Hemorrhoids too? Oh my. :no:


:jester:


----------



## rrk

Tinstaafl said:


> Hemorrhoids too? Oh my. :no:
> 
> 
> :jester:


When it rains it pours


----------



## pappagor

had the mastic repaired and the arthritis removed monday started to trim a new home today will have to stay off of my knee until next week


----------



## blacktop

rrk said:


> When it rains it pours


Just shove em back In there !


----------



## blacktop

Ya'll a bunch a *****S!


----------



## Big Shoe

pappagor said:


> had the mastic repaired and the arthritis removed monday started to trim a new home today will have to stay off of my knee until next week


Good luck......And, what's a Mastic ?


----------



## Big Shoe

11 months tomorrow. Still getting better. Stairs still suck.........But getting better. Hopping around the boat during duck season was a test. And standing on the bow was out this year.:no::laughing:

I notice that with rest, time off without work it is a lot better. Almost time for my Bahama trip. Wonder how I'll feel after a week of doing nothing. :thumbup::thumbup: Except Kalik beer and fresh cracked conch. arty::drink:


----------



## GettingBy

If you get a knee with a high numbered patent it supposedly solves all the problems with the earlier knee joints, metal particles in the body, etc.

Also look for class action lawsuits. Some of these makers may want to use up old stock, it's good for business.


----------



## GettingBy

Big Shoe said:


> Drywall makes you old before your time!


If this is true then expect to pay more for health/disability insurance than others pay in their trades.


----------



## Big Shoe

Have not been around for a while but thought I should check back in.

After a couple days of needles in the knee and arm test show probable infection in the knee. 1% of TKR's..........Just my luck.

Seeing new Dr. that specializes in Revisions. Will be out of commission pretty much the rest of the year if all goes well.

I have some time before going under the knife. Taking mega doses of antibiotics and trying to get things done.


----------



## rrk

Big Shoe said:


> Have not been around for a while but thought I should check back in.
> 
> After a couple days of needles in the knee and arm test show probable infection in the knee. 1% of TKR's..........Just my luck.
> 
> Seeing new Dr. that specializes in Revisions. Will be out of commission pretty much the rest of the year if all goes well.
> 
> I have some time before going under the knife. Taking mega doses of antibiotics and trying to get things done.


Wow, it's good news that they know what it is but bad news to be out a action for the rest of the year. You could have picked up that infection from anywhere and it eventually winds up at the invasive knee.

Keep your head up, things will get better.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

That is rough. Good luck with round 2.


----------



## Deckhead

Big Shoe said:


> Have not been around for a while but thought I should check back in.
> 
> After a couple days of needles in the knee and arm test show probable infection in the knee. 1% of TKR's..........Just my luck.
> 
> Seeing new Dr. that specializes in Revisions. Will be out of commission pretty much the rest of the year if all goes well.
> 
> I have some time before going under the knife. Taking mega doses of antibiotics and trying to get things done.


This post right here is why I haven't gone under the knife for my back.

Best of luck. At least you're here in Florida.


----------



## Big Shoe

Thanks guys. Will keep you all updated. Actually going to a specialist this morning.


----------



## Big Shoe

rotarex said:


> do not do the surgery, you will be fcuked for life.



If I had a nickel for every time I thought about this..........


----------



## kiteman

2 weeks to knee day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe

Good luck to you. :thumbsup: Keep us posted. 

I was walking the day I got home from the hospital with the revision knee. Recovery was like night and day. So much better.


----------



## kiteman

I'm gonna be in Orlando tomorrow. And I'll be wearing shorts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe

kiteman said:


> I'm gonna be in Orlando tomorrow. And I'll be wearing shorts!



You will be buying a Mickey poncho. :laughing:


----------



## kiteman

I thought it only looked like one rainy day. Dang!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

